# Leopard gecko may die, help



## Vayu Son (Jul 30, 2004)

I have a female leopard gecko on the verge of death. She has been losing weight rapidly and is skeletal. I found feces dried and stuck in her anus. It is half in and half out, and does not look like it can be removed without killing her. What should I do?

this could be a prolapse...

-V


----------



## eksong (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm really sorry, but that gecko in such an emaciated state looks beyond help.

At this point, if I had other susceptible geckos in my possession, I would tend towards caution.  Has this gecko been in your ownership for a long time, or only recently?

If it has been with you for a while, it may be impaction (doubtful) or perhaps an inherent disease (leo gecko cancer?) from old age.

If it has been with you only recently, you should make sure the symptons aren't from an infectious source.  IMO, the rapid succession and emaciation of your gecko's condition may very well hint at some sort of disease.  Sadly, several months back, one of my new snakes had which appeared to have symptoms of Cryptosporidium and I promptly euthanized him.

If you think the gecko can be saved, by all means.  Just be safe and quarantine her from the rest.


----------



## Vayu Son (Jul 30, 2004)

*><*

I have had this gecko for 8 years. She started to decline about a month ago, and I have been hand feeding her back to health. Her roommate for 8 years has not been affected at all. Today I found the prolapse. What is the proper way to euthanize a gecko?

I am going to speak to a vet tommorow about suturing the prolapse and nursing it back to health. 

thanks

-V


----------



## Vayu Son (Jul 31, 2004)

*><*

dead.

-V


----------



## eksong (Jul 31, 2004)

Sorry for your loss.  8 years is not a short lifespan for a gecko.  At least we I KNOW you have some great photos to remember her by =]


----------



## Vayu Son (Jul 31, 2004)

*><*

Yes. I euthanized her last night. Unfortunately the prolapse was irrevocably connected to her skin, and she started to feint regularly, not move, etc. It was one of the harder things I have had to do, though necessary.

-V


----------



## The_Phantom (Jul 31, 2004)

Im so sorry you lost her...


----------



## petitegreeneyes (Jul 31, 2004)

I too am sorry for your loss. I love my geckos and it would be hard to lose one of them.


----------



## Pedro (Jul 31, 2004)

sorry to hear about that, i hate it when pets die. at least it lived a farly long time, i sure that doesn't make u feel better. my simpathys.


----------



## The Juice (Aug 1, 2004)

Sorry about your loss, but How did you euthanize her? The local petstore owner/leo breeder said when he has a sick leo he put them in the freezer and he said it puts them to sleep and then they die?


----------

